# Accounting / Quoting software for mac?



## Pwear (Mar 7, 2008)

I'm looking for two things, a quoter software for printing and vinyl, and an accounting program - both for mac.

T-Quoter looks awesome and comes highly recommended, and it integrates with quickbooks, but it looks like it's only for Windows computers. Also Quickbooks for mac didn't get great reviews. Is there any software out there for macs?

I guess I can run Windows via Parallels, but that adds another 200 bucks or so to the budget, so ideally something designed for macs would be great.

Thanks!


----------



## typo_joe (Apr 3, 2009)

I was wondering the same thing. Hope someone has some input.


----------



## Pwear (Mar 7, 2008)

I just downloaded Quickbooks for mac but I'm not thrilled with it, to be honest. Might just have to work with it for a bit to get used to it.


----------



## MRDES (Mar 27, 2009)

For accounting you could try Money Works. I have this but mainly use Freshbooks online software. webERP is open source PHP MYSQL accounting software and this can be run in MAMP easily. I have also searched for quoting software but most are PC based. I did try EstiMate software for PC, it did have a lot of good features but I still found it lacked what I wanted. After 8 years I still use a basic spread sheet. If you have a windows disc you could always try Virtualbox instead of Parallels.


----------



## idweblab (Apr 4, 2009)

This isn't a complete accounting software, it looks to be basically an invoicing app but it's for Mac and you can try it out: Empty Factory - Invoy - Invoicing Made Easy on Mac


----------



## jonathanw (May 19, 2009)

I highly recommend Money Works by Cognito see cognito.co.nz. Made for Mac and extremely easy to use. I currently own a creative firm, print shop and restaurant and use one Money Shop licence for all. Easy. Quoting we still use spreadsheets but we are looking at a linux or windows alternative as it's hard to find for mac.


----------



## Zoethreads (May 5, 2009)

Apple has a lot of resources for business tools. You can find it in Apple's Downloads. Some programs are free, some are not. But most give trials so you can check them out.

Apple - Downloads - Mac OS X - Business & Finance

I'm looking for a good accounting program for Mac too.


----------



## Pwear (Mar 7, 2008)

Thanks for the info guys, much appreciated.


----------



## Zoethreads (May 5, 2009)

You know, I started looking into it and I found some programs that I like.

I am a very visual person, so I wanted a program that was easy to navigate in and that was easy on the eyes.

For an accounting program, I really liked iCompta (which is free). There are a lot others that are great too though. For invoicing I liked Invoice 3 (not free.)

You really have to experiment to see which one you like best.

I hope this helps!


----------



## Chap Ambrose (Oct 21, 2008)

I'm biased, but I prefer web-based solutions because they allow you to access your info from any computer (or phone!) with a web browser. It also makes me sleep better when I know my data is being continuously backed up.

I haven't used it yet, but LessAccounting let's you import quickbooks files. I typically use FreshBooks for consulting gigs because they easily let you email invoices, but will also snail mail them to your clients as well.


----------



## mnhim001 (Jan 25, 2010)

Chap Ambrose said:


> I'm biased, but I prefer web-based solutions because they allow you to access your info from any computer (or phone!) with a web browser. It also makes me sleep better when I know my data is being continuously backed up.
> 
> I haven't used it yet, but LessAccounting let's you import quickbooks files. I typically use FreshBooks for consulting gigs because they easily let you email invoices, but will also snail mail them to your clients as well.



Do you have any recommendation for web based quoting software? Is it a general quoting software or more specific to screen printing? I am willing to pay for the software, but I need something more specific towards screen printing.


----------

